#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Atualização firmware ONU EPON V2801E

## fernandocb

Boa Tarde. Pessoal, estou com duvidas sobre a ONU EPON V2801E eu gostaria de atualizar elas mas não sei como, se alguém já fez este procedimento ou tem algum manual que pudesse compartilhar ajudaria.

----------


## alexbarzotto

Olá amigo, Ip para acesso é 192.168.101.8, la tem o botão para atualização é bem tranquilo, da uma olhada qquer coisa chama que tetamos ajudar.

Abraço

----------


## izaufernandes

Boa tarde. Não estou conseguindo redirecionar portas desta onu, alguém tem o firmware desta onu atualizado?

----------


## alexbarzotto

> Boa tarde. Não estou conseguindo redirecionar portas desta onu, alguém tem o firmware desta onu atualizado?



Boa tarde, 

Infelizmente não trabalho com esse modelo 2801HW, mas o que posso lhe afirmar é que tivemos muitos problemas com ONU em modo Router e acabamos padronizando todas como Bridge. Com isso os problemas acabaram.
Att;

----------


## fabioczt

Boa noite queria o firmware dela onu-epon-v2801e, a que é sem wifi, alguém tem?

----------


## alexbarzotto

> Boa noite queria o firmware dela onu-epon-v2801e, a que é sem wifi, alguém tem?


Bom dia, manda seu e-mail que lhe encaminho.

----------


## fabioczt

> Bom dia, manda seu e-mail que lhe encaminho.


[email protected]

lhe agradeço muito!

----------


## carlos190881

bom dia amigo estou com o mesmo problema com estas onu v2801e e estou precisando do firmware dela tinha como vc mim ajudar obg

----------


## gilmarcabral

Poderia me enviar o firmware do modelo v2801e.
Desde já agradeço.

[email protected]

----------


## nfnetwork

Poderia me enviar o firmware do modelo v2801e.
Desde já agradeço.

[email protected]

----------


## alexbarzotto

Enviado a todos q solicitaram, caso alguém não recebeu só avisar.

----------


## dktelecom

amigo por gentileza você tem como envia este Firmware agradeço.

----------


## dktelecom

estou precisando urgentemente estou com varias onus deste modelo que pararam de funciona devido atualizacao.

----------


## dktelecom

meu email [email protected]

----------


## alexbarzotto

Enviado

----------


## dktelecom

Amigo tem como você me envia novamente porque não chegou eu agradeço manda para esse outro e-mail também por gentileza [email protected]

----------


## paulinianet

Boa tarde.
Por favor, envie para esse e-mail.
[email protected]

----------


## jonathansd55

> Enviado a todos q solicitaram, caso alguém não recebeu só avisar.


Boa noite, Amigo
Teria como me enviar o firmware da ONU V2801E e vc sabe como regravo ele na ONU pois ele perdeu. para o email [email protected]

----------


## rickweslley2

Boa noite.
Poderia mandar para este email.
[email protected]

----------


## elieljordam

Boa noite, preciso dessa fmw por favor envie pra mim em meu email
[email protected] ficarei grato...

----------


## dktelecom

Enviado ok.

----------


## gilmarcabral

envie para o [email protected]
Desde já agradeço.

----------


## dktelecom

Enviado ok

----------


## Tiagosilva

Boa Tarde.
Alguém de vocês conseguiu atualizar ela apos parar de aceder a luz SYS, do nada ela para de funcionar e não se tem mais acesso a ela, só trocando, tenho varias assim já.
Se alguém puder ajudar agradeço.
Obrigado

----------


## Douglas350

> Enviado a todos q solicitaram, caso alguém não recebeu só avisar.


Bom dia.
Consegue enviar pra mim ainda??

[email protected]

Desde já agradeço

----------


## labtvm

?Poderia me enviar o fimware tambem.

email: [email protected]

eu estou com um problema que é o seguinte, tenho 5 epons desse modelo que foram retiradas das casas de cliente, se eu setar ip fixo na maquina na mesma faixa dela que é o 101 ela até pinga porem eu nao consigo acessa-la, o LOS nao pisca sem o cabo tambem, tem alguma form de eu subir esse firmware atravez de um TFTP

----------


## marcelopillon

poderia me enviar o firmeware ? estou precisando implantar hoje, obrigadao, meu skype ou e-mail e [email protected]

----------


## Rafacunha

Poderia enviar a atualização nesse emai [email protected] desde ja agradeço

----------


## richardsonr

Bom dia. 
Teria como me enviar o Firmware também.
[email protected].
Desde já fico grato.

----------


## vader

oi bom dia colegas, amigo vc pode enviar o firmware para esse email? [email protected]
minha onu e um modelo com wifi 2801hw.

----------


## ThyagoComputer

Boa noite alguém pode disponibilizar a atualização da ONU 2801E para download?

----------


## jthiele

Bom dia,

Podem e enviar também? [email protected]

obrigado,

----------


## guilabadessa

ola voce teria atualizaçao do ONU V2801E mande para mim no [email protected]

----------


## celaro

poderia enviar atualização no email [email protected] obrigado

----------


## juliocjca

Bom dia Tabeme quero o Firmware se possivel
[email protected]

----------


## alexandreluna

[email protected]
Obrigado.

----------


## fabio29jose

Olá bom dia!
eu também gostaria da Atualização firmware da ONU EPON V2801E
[email protected]
descde ja obrigado

----------


## Mazza

Boa tarde !!
alguém tem o firmware dessa ONU com wi-fi ?

----------


## saldanhabr

Ola boa noite.
com essa novo firmware melhorou?


estou com problemas com o MODELO V2801HW alguem pode me ajudar?


pode me enviar essa atualizacao para ver se consigo colocar nesse aparelho?

[email protected]

----------


## vinicius318

Bom dia alexbarzotto consegue mandar para meu email esse firmware da onu V2801E ou da V2801ZE? Estamos com sérios problemas com elas, ficam intermitentes nos clientes. meu email é [email protected], fico muito agradecido.

----------


## alexbarzotto

> Bom dia alexbarzotto consegue mandar para meu email esse firmware da onu V2801E ou da V2801ZE? Estamos com sérios problemas com elas, ficam intermitentes nos clientes. meu email é [email protected], fico muito agradecido.



Enviado.

Att.

----------


## MrGravetto

Envia para mim por gentileza
[email protected]

----------


## alexbarzotto

> Envia para mim por gentileza
> [email protected]



Enviado

Att.

----------


## mgpmaringa

Boa tarde, poderia envair o firmaware por favor [email protected]

----------


## mgpmaringa

Como vcs fazem quando ela simplesmente para e fica somente power e link act , ela nao inicia o software mais ? Alguma solucao ? desde ja obrigado.

----------


## alexbarzotto

> Como vcs fazem quando ela simplesmente para e fica somente power e link act , ela nao inicia o software mais ? Alguma solucao ? desde ja obrigado.


Sim tem solução, retirar o flash dela, regravar em bancada e resoldar na placa. Terá q ter uma bancada de solda e uma gravadora pra fazer a recuperar, se preferir não se estressar te compro elas assim hehe. Acontece muito aí com vc ? Foi após oscilação de energia ? Vejo q este é o único problema deste modelo ! 
Abraco

----------


## celsoaro

Amigo envie pra mim por gentileza
[email protected]

Desde ja agradeço

----------


## MaudaViafiber

> Bom dia, manda seu e-mail que lhe encaminho.


Bom dia.
Ficaria muito agradecido se enviasse o firmware para mim também.

[email protected]

----------


## netspeed

_Boa noite queria o firmware dela onu-epon-v2801e 
email [email protected].
Desde já agradeço._

----------


## netspeed

> Sim tem solução, retirar o flash dela, regravar em bancada e resoldar na placa. Terá q ter uma bancada de solda e uma gravadora pra fazer a recuperar, se preferir não se estressar te compro elas assim hehe. Acontece muito aí com vc ? Foi após oscilação de energia ? Vejo q este é o único problema deste modelo ! 
> Abraco


É a unica maneira de resolver?
como seria regravar em bancada?
Tenho varias paradas.

----------


## elielton

Alguém pode me mandar o firmware da ONU EPON V2801E [email protected]
obrigado desde já

----------


## cleuzo

Também já pedi por e-mail a todos os colegas... Temos algumas ONU paradas, de repente uma atualização salva elas. 

Estamos usando varias em rede mista de cabo com fibra, tem funcionado muito bem, tem ONU com 13 clientes.

Antecipadamente agradeço.

----------


## elielton

> Também já pedi por e-mail a todos os colegas... Temos algumas ONU paradas, de repente uma atualização salva elas. 
> 
> Estamos usando varias em rede mista de cabo com fibra, tem funcionado muito bem, tem ONU com 13 clientes.
> 
> Antecipadamente agradeço.



cleuzo vc recebeu de alguem o firmware dessa ONU, já até agora não teve um colega que pudesse me mandar [email protected], será que o pessoal é do tipo venha a nós vosso reino nada???

----------


## avatar52

Ou por que não tem né amigo?

----------


## elielton

Acredito que tenha olha as mensagens anteriores.

----------


## thefox

Galera... Porque não postar em anexo no tópico? Qual o problema, a intenção não é ajudar ?

----------


## cleuzo

Ola colega [email protected]
Recebi pelo menos tres em meu e-mail.
O povo aqui é muito prestativo sim, mas tem alguns horarios que eles acessam.
Eu ate poderia publicar no meu site e disponibilizar para download, mas posso estar 
publicando algo de propriedade de alguem e teria que aguentar as consequencias.
Estou enviando no seu e-mail.

----------


## elielton

> Ola colega [email protected]
> Recebi pelo menos tres em meu e-mail.
> O povo aqui é muito prestativo sim, mas tem alguns horarios que eles acessam.
> Eu ate poderia publicar no meu site e disponibilizar para download, mas posso estar 
> publicando algo de propriedade de alguem e teria que aguentar as consequencias.
> Estou enviando no seu e-mail.



Muito obrigado amigo, ontem consegui com o suporte da flytec, mas de qualquer forma vou ver se o seu é mais atualizado.
Quem quiser o que tenho basta me enviar um email para o endereço acima que mando.

----------


## elielton

Aproveitando o gancho, tenho varias dessas ONUs e pelo fato de elas terem 2 porta lan o LLID delas conta como se fossem 2 onus, ai na porta PON tem ativo por ex. 1 ONU mas a quantidade de LLID ativo aparece 2, tentei desativar dentro do EMS a porta que não está sendo usada porém não deu certo.
Alguém sabe qual é o IP dessa ONU para tentar desativar dentro do próprio software dela?
Ou sabem de alguma outra forma de fazer essa desativação, para usar somente uma porta e ela usa LLID único.

----------


## Ebudny

Olá amigo pode me mandar esses fimeware por gentileza, as minhas ONU s são com wi-fi algumas causando aquecimento e travamento.
[email protected]

----------


## elielton

> Olá amigo pode me mandar esses fimeware por gentileza, as minhas ONU s são com wi-fi algumas causando aquecimento e travamento.
> [email protected]


Acabei de mandar.

----------


## Ebudny

> Acabei de mandar.


Obrigado

----------


## EvertonLuigi

eu tambem gostaria do firmware

[email protected]

----------


## elielton

Tem como mandar aqui no grupo?

----------


## elielton

Acho que fica melhor assim.

----------


## denisprado

Amigo 

voce teria o firmware da v2801hw, aquela com wifi com botao de liga/desliga laranja e a carcaça dela toda preta? outra pergunta, tem como personalizar esse firmware?

----------


## Novato007

gostaria do firmware da ONU EPON 

[email protected]

----------


## Ebudny

> Amigo 
> 
> voce teria o firmware da v2801hw, aquela com wifi com botao de liga/desliga laranja e a carcaça dela toda preta? outra pergunta, tem como personalizar esse firmware?



Amigo você conseguiu o Fimeware? Estou necessitando também pois tenho algumas aqui que do nada cai o PPPoe. se tiver favor me mandar no E-mail. Desde já Grato

----------


## evertonmt

Bom Dia ...

Poderia me enviar a Firmware do Modelo V2801E 

[email protected]

Muito Obrigado

----------


## elielton

olhe nos tópicos anteriores que tem o FW para baixar.

----------


## owner

Bom dia Amigo!

Poderia me enviar o firmawa da ONU V2801E?

[email protected]

Obrigado.

----------


## elielton

olhe nos tópicos anteriores que tem o FW para baixar.

----------


## owner

> olhe nos tópicos anteriores que tem o FW para baixar.


501 bytes?

----------


## aureliomelo

preciso desse firmware tb
[email protected]

----------


## criscompbr

Ola boa tarde
Com essa novo firmware melhorou?


Estou com problemas com o MODELO V2801E alguém pode me ajudar?


pode me enviar essa atualização para ver se consigo colocar nesse aparelho?

[email protected]

----------


## HeitorxD

Olá , poderia me manda o Fiwmare dessa onu por favor; [email protected]

----------


## paulooliveira77

> Bom dia, manda seu e-mail que lhe encaminho.


Bom dia poderia me encaminhar [email protected]

----------


## tamoratti

bom dia.

Preciso da firmware da ONU V2801ZE. Poderiam me mandar no email [email protected]

----------


## felipest

Bom dia para todos
alguém por gentileza poderia me enviar o firmware desse modelo pretinha por favor
agradeço demais quem puder me enviar!



Onu v2801ze
PRETA

----------


## VIPSNET

Olá, estou precisando do firmware também, a última versão é a c242?

----------


## VIPSNET

e-mail para o firmware: [email protected]

----------


## aureliomelo

Boa Noite, uma ONU dessa V2801e simplesmente não autoriza + no cliente, do dia para a noite, não troquei de porta PON, é a mesma ONU, alguem já passou por isso?

----------


## cleuzo

Tenho varias dessas V2801 paradas - param de funcionar - trava apos queda de energia - nao trafega dados.
Estou comprando outro modelo com chipset ZTE que funcionam em Cianet e tb na OLT Intelbras.
Tem muitos outros modelo que funcionam na mesma OLT.

----------


## aureliomelo

> Tenho varias dessas V2801 paradas - param de funcionar - trava apos queda de energia - nao trafega dados.
> Estou comprando outro modelo com chipset ZTE que funcionam em Cianet e tb na OLT Intelbras.
> Tem muitos outros modelo que funcionam na mesma OLT.


Qual modelo?

----------


## cleuzo

Usamos muitas para rede mista de fibra com cabo.
Colocamos 1 ONU e um Switch de 8 ou 16 portas no poste com alimentação POE de 24V para 12V e puxamos cabos para os clientes.
Estou usando um modelo de ONU com esse chipset ZTE, nao trava em queda de energia, reinicia mais rapido, mas sem wireless.

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ianetv2801-_JM

----------


## andinhosmr

boa noite. se alguém poder me enviar como e feito a atualizaçao e regravaçao da memoria fico grato. [email protected] 
att. anderson

----------


## welingtonfant

email para envio do firmware [email protected]

----------


## brunomilani

Podem me enviar o FW, por favor?
[email protected]

----------


## JRachid

Colegas, por favor, estou precisando de um firmware atualizado da ONU V2802EW chipset Realtek, se alguém tiver e puder compartilhar, meu e-mail é [email protected] .
Obrigado.

----------


## jhowbtz

Bom dia pessoal . Tambem estou precisando desde firmware da epon v2801, se alguem tiver teria como me mandar no e-mail agredeço muito se puderem obrigado. [email protected]

----------


## netcombopi

Olá a todos, a epon v2801e da TK o fw que vem nela é o c242, so sei que ela é para uso em BRIDGE como esta nos datashet dela, sem necessidade de configuração extra. Uso o wifi do cliente para jogar as config de ppoe e porta. numka me deu dor de cabeça mas em breve vou mudar para gpon para passar mais banda e ter estabilidade na rede apesar de tudo.

----------


## sideralluiz

bom dia sou novo aqui mas tenho uma duvida, pesquisando no Google sobre esta epon vi este fórum, gostaria de saber se alguém sabe se ela faz ppoe mesmo, pois vi em vários sites inclusive da (nrstore) e nos dados técnicos e não tem nada de ppoe e também não tem como mudar suas configurações teoricamente e basicamente ela só faz uma bridge mesmo aqui, as minhas também são TK tão funcionando mas em bridge acho que somente as mais modernas com wifi fazem, dizem as mas línguas que não são estáveis as q tem wifi.Cheguei a entrar em contato com o pessoal do PY que vende la também e não souberam dizer se ela é somente bridge disseram que ela faz o que esta em sua ficha técnica nada mais porque o fw dela mais atual é o c242 para o chip TK como o colega mencionou, e pelo que intendi o chip (Cortina) é o pior que tem e vive dando pau nelas e faz a mesma função. agora eu fiquei na duvida pessoal se da para mudar o fw q ta nela e ponhar um que faz ppoe. Minha é a OLT V1600D2 Alguem pode ajudar¿
Se alguém quiser o fw dela o eu tenho só que já aviso não vai fazer com que faça ppoe ou quaisquer outra função nova.
E se caso acharem por algum milagre um fw que faça ela fazer ppoe por favor me avise.

----------


## cristianolopez

Olá, um extraordinário dia!


Precisa de algum equipamentos para seu provedor, tenho limite de credito de compra para Roteadores, ONU, OLT, Switch, Conector Fast, Fibra, Drop, etc.

Estou a disposição.

Abs

CREDITO PRE APROVADO PARA PROVEDORES DE INTERNET, ENTREGAMOS PARA TODO BRASIL

Cristiano Lopes
[email protected]
11-98987-3792

----------


## ryasg

Boa tarde, se puder encaminhar o firmware para o email [email protected]
Grato.

----------


## ryasg

Se puder encaminhar para o email [email protected], grato.

----------


## warllonc

Poderia me enviar o firmware v2801e

[email protected]

----------


## VNInfo

Poderia por favor me enviar a firmware da onu v2801e? [email protected]

Obrigado.

----------


## brunocemeru

Olá,boa tarde.
Também gostaria da Atualização firmware da ONU EPON V2801E.
[email protected]
Desde já obrigado.

----------


## microligeiro

Ola Boa noite poderia me enviar o firmware da oNU v2801e [email protected]

----------


## ZeuZ

alex pode me enviar por email também ficaria grato pois estou tendo problemas com a versão atual.
[email protected]

----------


## semproblemas

Qual o procedimento para atualizar o firmware dessa V28801E? Eu já recebi o firmware no email e agora qual o proximo passo?

----------


## ZeuZ

Poderia me enviar tbm por gentileza ???
[email protected]

----------


## HeitorxD

Alexbarzotto, qual ao software dela pra mim regravar o flash dela por favor poderia enviar pra o [email protected]

----------


## brunocemeru

Neste mesmo tópico tem uma firmware para ser baixada.Porem o arquivo está incompleto.
Caso tenha recebido por e-mail e posso me repassar fico grato.
[email protected]
Assim que o receber postarei aqui no fórum.

----------


## thiarlles

se possivel podira me enviar a firmware ONU EPON V2801E 
[email protected]

----------


## futuro

Olá, poderia enviar o firmware do epon onu v2801ZE, epon onu v2801RW e epon onu v2801E? obrigado.
[email protected]

----------


## rayzerah

bom dia, teria como enviar o link para download do firmeware atualizado para o email
[email protected]

----------


## luizaugusto

> Sim tem solução, retirar o flash dela, regravar em bancada e resoldar na placa. Terá q ter uma bancada de solda e uma gravadora pra fazer a recuperar, se preferir não se estressar te compro elas assim hehe. Acontece muito aí com vc ? Foi após oscilação de energia ? Vejo q este é o único problema deste modelo ! 
> Abraco



Boa tarde Alex. Nós temos várias unidades desta ONU com o problema do travamento por energia, e pelo que vi você ja está familiarizado com a solução do mesmo. Voce faz manutenções deste aparelho tbm ? Ou poderia me passar o método de como fazer ? E Qual seria a gravadora que vc utiliza ?

Obrigado

----------


## brunocemeru

Tenho cinco paradas aqui.
Vejo geral pedindo a firmware,por sinal eu também pedi.Mas nada.
Caso alguém tenha manda por favor aqui no fórum.

----------


## moldock

Bom dia Alex, poderia me encaminhar o firmware desta onu no email: [email protected]

----------


## Jefferson19

Como faço pra acessar essa ONU ? Comprei 5 sou meio leigo não estou conseguindo acessar ela pelo ip

----------


## moldock

> Como faço pra acessar essa ONU ? Comprei 5 sou meio leigo não estou conseguindo acessar ela pelo ip


Boa tarde Jefferson, o ip de acesso é: 192.168.101.8
User: admin
Password: admin
Talvez para conseguir o acesso seja necessário setar o ip da placa de rede manualmente para a mesma classe do ip da onu ex: 192.168.101.9

----------


## welitonn

bom dia pessoal alguem pode me ajudar ? preciso da Atualização firmware ONU EPON V2801E me envia nesse emal [email protected] . deis de ja agradeço

----------


## FMANDU

Voces ja tentaram pegar o firmware da onu epon da cianet e da fast wireless? Pois é o mesmo equipamento, so que eles homologaram. Liguem la e peguem o arquivo com eles.

----------


## srg

> Bom dia, manda seu e-mail que lhe encaminho.


Por favor me envia o firmwar/atualização.

[email protected]

----------


## AdrianoC

olá boa noite ... gostaria como saber para ativar a porta PING e Gerenciamento remoto da ONU WIFI v2802ew 
quem souber dar uma luz 
[email protected]

----------


## hbraz9

Bom dia amigo, sei que esta postagem é antiga, mas estou procurando o firmware da V2801E e não estou encontrando. se ainda tiver, poderia enviar para o meu e-mail? [email protected]. Obrigado!

----------


## hbraz9

Bom dia amigo, sei que esta postagem é antiga, mas estou procurando o firmware da V2801E e não estou encontrando. se ainda tiver, poderia enviar para o meu e-mail? [email protected]. Se possível poderiam me indicar também o gravador? Tenho um xeltek 610P, que infelizmente não dá suporte para o tipo de memoria utilizado (9PN25F08B)

----------


## natotelecom

Amigo alexbarzotto poderia me enviar essa firmware? Não encontro em lugar nenhum V2801E

----------


## fabio29jose

Olá boa tarde!

Se puder me mande o firmware dessa onu-epon-v2801e fico grato [email protected]

----------


## ZeuZ

Boa noite, alguém poderia me enviar a firmware mais atualizada do epon onu 2801HW por gentileza desde já grato... [email protected]

----------


## livebrasil

poderia me mandar por email. 
[email protected]

----------


## Akenji

> Tenho varias dessas V2801 paradas - param de funcionar - trava apos queda de energia - nao trafega dados.
> Estou comprando outro modelo com chipset ZTE que funcionam em Cianet e tb na OLT Intelbras.
> Tem muitos outros modelo que funcionam na mesma OLT.


Oi boa noite
Tem como consertar estas travadas
Se tiver interesse entre em contato
[email protected]

----------


## livebrasil

poderia passar o procedimento e firmware ?

----------


## PatArruda

Estou precisando de um firmware de uma onu epon com wifi/duas antenas, pode ser qualquer modelo. Alguem poderia me enviar?
[email protected], [email protected]
agradeço.

----------


## MrLinoX

> Estou precisando de um firmware de uma onu epon com wifi/duas antenas, pode ser qualquer modelo. Alguem poderia me enviar?
> [email protected], [email protected]
> agradeço.



ai vc achou que a gente é magico amigo quer o fimware a onu com 2 antena ? não se deu nem ao trabalho de saber qual é a sua onu ???? ai complica mesmo em !!!

----------


## jeandias

Bom dia!

Teria como enviar a firmware ONU EPON V2801E por gentileza?

[email protected]

----------


## cardosoclone

Boa noite! 
Pessoal por gentileza preciso muito atualizar minhas ONU1GERW.




[email protected]

----------


## douglasgaldino

boa noite gostaria de receber essa atualização também se for possível. Obrigado

[email protected]

----------


## vixtel

favor se alguem tiver o firmware da onu epon 2801e e tbm da onu xpon wk-3801 agradeço.
[email protected]

----------


## AltairDonato

ola alguem poderia me enviar firmware de atualizaçao do ONU V2801E mande para mim no a[email protected]
Obrigado!

----------


## fabiom1985

Alguem por favor pode me enviar o firmware da ONU Vsol V2801S ?
[email protected]

----------


## leonet

> Enviado a todos q solicitaram, caso alguém não recebeu só avisar.



Opa amigo, poderia me enviar também?
[email protected]

----------


## Arnaldopyo

Boa noite amigo, teria como me enviar tambem o firmware do epon onu v2801e por favor
[email protected]
Muito Obrigado

----------


## VJDvalter

Caros colegas coloquem o firmware para ser baixado direto por aqui, pra não ficar precisando pedir para enviar para nosso e-mail, alguma alma boa faça isso.

----------


## Rafaelpruas

Boa noite

Preciso do firmware dessa ONU V2801E

Também tenho várias unidades com defeito em estoque.

Algumas que acende apenas LED POWER
outras que travam no LINK/ACT E POWER

Alguém faz reparo ou tem interesse nelas

[email protected]

----------


## powertechinternet

> Bom dia, manda seu e-mail que lhe encaminho.



[email protected]

----------


## alexandroinfor

> Enviado a todos q solicitaram, caso alguém não recebeu só avisar.


Você tem a firmware do modelo V2801RG? Obrigado.
[email protected]

----------


## Throwaway

Boa tarde, poderia me mandar o FIRMWARE da ONU EPON V2801E? grato
Meu e-mail é [email protected]

----------


## Michaelcesar

Boa tarde! poderiam me enviar o firmware da Epon Onu V2801E. Muito Obrigado: [email protected]

----------

